# Living options in Cargo Terminal Area,urg Jo'b



## lloyd1974 (May 29, 2011)

Would appreciate any advice in guiding with options on where to live, I will be moving to Jo'burg shortly and working close to Foreign Airlines Cargo Terminal Area. I would prefer to live closer to work (20mins max drive), but same time in a relatively safe and convenient neighbourhood where i can puruse my interest of fitness and sport(badminton, cricket etc). I am single so 1 bed room / studio / flat share with kithchen access in a gated community will do. Are there any service apartments as well? Please can you suggest appropriate areas, so i can narrow my internet search ? Many thanks! Cheers


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

lloyd1974 said:


> Would appreciate any advice in guiding with options on where to live, I will be moving to Jo'burg shortly and working close to Foreign Airlines Cargo Terminal Area. I would prefer to live closer to work (20mins max drive), but same time in a relatively safe and convenient neighbourhood where i can puruse my interest of fitness and sport(badminton, cricket etc). I am single so 1 bed room / studio / flat share with kithchen access in a gated community will do. Are there any service apartments as well? Please can you suggest appropriate areas, so i can narrow my internet search ? Many thanks! Cheers


We currently live in Kempton Park which is VERY close to the airport. When my husband drops me off for a flight the drive takes about 5 mins so its super close. Saying that we don't really like the area and are planning to move soon. Nothing wrong with Kempton Park at all but there are other areas that we like better and which is closer to where our places of work are. Still, we have lived here since December and it has been absolutely fine and relatives of my husband stays here and have done so for the past 12 years. There are lots of gated communities in the area so my suggestion would be to contact a few estate agents about rentals in or around Kempton Park. Please note that you should avoid the city centre of Kempton, it is NOT nice or safe like in most neighbourhood centres. Parts that I am familiar with and that are nice are Edleen, Van Riebeeck Park, Glen Marais, Greenstone (does not really belong to Kempton but is close by). Hope this helps.


----------



## lloyd1974 (May 29, 2011)

Hi Saartjie, many thanks for your suggestions. Are there any hotel service apartments in Kempton park area? I would ideally be looking for a studio or 1BHK or flatshare. I will look through the estate agents as well. I think from what i have seen over the internet, there is plenty of choice! Cheers


----------

